# 2 of my new darters



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Smitty, pictures from your computer can not be inserted in a thread. Here's how to get it to show.

Post your pic to the gallery first by using the upload feature. Once it's there, right-click the picture, select properties, and copy the location. Then come back to your thread and click on the Insert Image icon (looks like a mountain and sun) on the toolbar. It will ask for a link. Paste your link here and then submit.


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks fishbait


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

I like the colors of the top one.


----------

